# Wie heißt dieser Käfer?



## Wetterfrosch (14. Okt. 2011)

Hi zusammen,
wollte mal wissen, ob jemand von euch diesen __ Käfer kennt ( nicht beim Vornamen *grins* )...?

Gruß
Wetterfrosch


----------



## Theo (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Moin.
Ich kenne diese Dinger unter "Goldrandkäfer" und die Bister können __ fliegen!
Die __ Käfer haben meine Goldys angegriffen und haben schon einige Gestochen??? jedenfalls sind schon welche dadurch gestorben.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Bissel klein das Bild ... ist schlecht zu erkennen.

Wie groß ist der __ Käfer?

Mandy


----------



## jenso (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*

Für mich sieht das wie ein __ Rückenschwimmer aus. 

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*

Servus

Also __ Gelbrandkäfer - Dytiscus marginalis (Goldrandkäfer) ist das sicher keiner 

Sieht mir auch net wirklich nach __ Rückenschwimmer aus ... könnte mich aber auch irren

Aber welcher Wasserkäfer es sein könnte weiß ich auch net


----------



## Kolja (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*

Upps, so ein kleines Foto.

Vielleicht eine Ruderwanze?


----------



## pema (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*

Hallo,
ich plädiere auch für __ Rückenschwimmer.
petra


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*

na, da würde ich mal auf __ rückenschwimmer setzen.
kann man was gewinnen hier?
gruß jörg


----------



## VolkerN (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*



buddler schrieb:


> na, da würde ich mal auf __ rückenschwimmer setzen.
> kann man was gewinnen hier?
> gruß jörg



Ja ! ...der Hauptgewinn ist:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
tataaaaaaa..... 

...ein Rueckenschwimmer !


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*

wow,wehe das teil paddelt dann auf dem bauch
@wetterfrosch:hast du gesehen wie der schwimmt?wäre schon aufschlussreich.
gruß jörg


----------



## Limnos (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*

Hi

Ich tippe auch auf Ruderwanze (Iliocoris cimicoides) Auch die Größe (12-16mm) soweit man das an den Netzmaschen abschätzen kann, käme hin.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser  Käfer?*

Hallo,
ich ziehe alles zurück und schließe mich nun der Ruderwanzenfraktion an
Mein Büchlein sagt: so sieht eine Ruderwanze aus.

petra


----------

